# aging water



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

my water has been sitting in my tank for almost 3 weeks...i tested it and the nitrate and nitrite have gone up from 0 .... will this help my cycle later on...should i add a little ammonia or should i just leave it?? also... theres some white crap forming on the surface of the water it looks like dried up snot...what could it be??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You need source of ammonia to cycle your tank. It will not cycle just sitting there. No idea what the white stuff could be.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wierd...before when i tested the water nitrate and nitrite were at 0...then i decided to test it after 3 weeks of just sitting there and it went up hella...i didnt even had ammonia


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Jeff ... still trying to cycle your 20 gal? What are you running in the tank ?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im running nothing...all the stuff i ordered hasnt come in yet. only thing thats on is the air bubbler


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well if you dont have a heater in the tank then you cannot grow the right kind of Beneficial bacteria. Sounds like your going to have to start all over once your stuff comes in.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would you need a heater? I have never heard of that, there are plenty of coldwater fish that live in cycled tanks. I just think you need a source of ammonia, and unless you are running a sponge filter on that air pump you are doing nothing to cycle the tank.
When your stuff comes in...(filter I hope) dump out that water and start over with some feeder fish or straight ammonia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> You need source of ammonia to cycle your tank. It will not cycle just sitting there.


 That's true. I usually prepare a tank by letting a tough, cheap fish live in there and over-feeding him everyday for 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Okay ... what happened to the spilo's you ordered with Ash? Is he holding the special for you? Anyhow ... you might want to just throw in a bunch of feeders when you get the equipment ... much eaiser to condition the cycle.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Throw in some betta's they can live without a filter and should help your tank cycle


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

or a bunch of goldfish.


----------

